# Massive Failure



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

So had a last minute opportunity to go out tonight but not wishing to miss the match, I set it to record over the internet which told me was successful.

Returning home, and switching on Tivo, I was notified of a waiting message. Ah, me thinks perhaps an upgrade and they have finally fixed some of the major bugs.

Well no... "Chan not received - live UEFA Champions Leagu (sic) ... Your online request for Live UEFA Champions League football has been recieved. However this programme COULD NOT be scheduled to record because the TIVO box assumes you do not receive channel cable 0".

Last time I looked, tv XL included ITV.

They cannot really be releasing this to PAYING customers anytime soon are they????


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Have you set your region correctly on the online ap? All the regional variations are seen as different channels so you will get this error if your region in the TV guide doesn't match the one received by TiVo.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Is the remote record feature even fixed at the moment?
I haven't even bothered trying as it's still addressing me as Hello! instead of my name like it used too?
The mobile version certainly still insists I have no Tivo box


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

My region keeps resetting back to unset.
Record returns a technical glitch message most of the time but eventually gets sent succesfully after several attempts.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Is the remote record feature even fixed at the moment?
> I haven't even bothered trying as it's still addressing me as Hello! instead of my name like it used too?
> The mobile version certainly still insists I have no Tivo box


I was reading on the VM forum last night that the web version has been fixed and the mobile version hasn't. Certainly, I still can't set recordings on my mobile because the guide thinks I don't have a TiVo.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Zaichik said:


> I was reading on the VM forum last night that the web version has been fixed and the mobile version hasn't. Certainly, I still can't set recordings on my mobile because the guide thinks I don't have a TiVo.


Oh I will give it a try, I wasn't even going to try until it was confirmed working.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Possiblly TiVo are merely following a FIFA directive banning video review as that would undermine the status of referees who miss blatantly obvious decisions!


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

jonphil said:


> Is the remote record feature even fixed at the moment?
> I haven't even bothered trying as it's still addressing me as Hello! instead of my name like it used too?
> The mobile version certainly still insists I have no Tivo box


I specifically checked that it was supposedly fixed and working, which made it doubly annoying that it failed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The remote recording option was not fixed until this morning.

Not stated anywhere but does seem correct - I was told on the telephone that you must order the recording at leeast one hour before the start of the programme.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Zaichik said:


> Have you set your region correctly on the online ap?


Would that have happened on ITV HD?



ozsat said:


> The remote recording option was not fixed until this morning.
> 
> Not stated anywhere but does seem correct - I was told on the telephone that you must order the recording at leeast one hour before the start of the programme.


Is that fix specific to the start time bug? In which case my problem might have been something else?

Although the question was likely not directed at myself, I can confirm that I ordered it AT LEAST TWO hours before the program start.

Just wondering if it can happen again???


----------



## Plaiter (Feb 1, 2011)

ozsat said:


> The remote recording option was not fixed until this morning.
> 
> Not stated anywhere but does seem correct - I was told on the telephone that you must order the recording at leeast one hour before the start of the programme.


My remote recording on the VM website is also fixed. This is good news. Unfortunately the mobile site is still saying I don't have a Tivo.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Just did a test, scheduling a record an hour in the future for ITV HD. Did not specify a region. 10 minutes later message arrives on Tivo: "this programme COULD NOT be scheduled to record because the Tivo box assumes you do not receive channel cable 0".


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

geekspeak said:


> Would that have happened on ITV HD?


Yes. BBC1 and ITV1 are still 'regional'.


geekspeak said:


> Just did a test, scheduling a record an hour in the future for ITV HD. *Did not specify a region*. 10 minutes later message arrives on Tivo: "this programme COULD NOT be scheduled to record because the Tivo box assumes you do not receive channel cable 0".


Next time try doing this


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

BBC1 HD isn't regional. It cuts to a test card during regional programming (at least, it does on Freeview).


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> BBC1 HD isn't regional. It cuts to a test card during regional programming (at least, it does on Freeview).


It does the same on VM


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> BBC1 HD isn't regional. It cuts to a test card during regional programming (at least, it does on Freeview).


Sorry, yes. No HD here yet so I keep forgetting about it


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

ITV1 HD is regional though, so you *MUST* set your region in th TV Guide or it will fail.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Yes. BBC1 and ITV1 are still 'regional'.
> 
> Next time try doing this


but the local version is always on 101/103 right? So how difficult would it be to book the recordings on those channels. Similarly the HD versions are always on the same channels. They are creating a problem when one doesn't exist


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Digital Fanatic said:


> ITV1 HD is regional though, so you *MUST* set your region in th TV Guide or it will fail.


Why? Its on the same channel number everywhere.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Because it is and always has been.


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

I am in yorkshire , so i get itv1 sd on ch 103, if i record itv1 in hd i find that the adverts are for the Lancashire granada region, does this have any bearing to the problem.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

kmusgrave said:


> Why? Its on the same channel number everywhere.


Because the schedules are different depending on which region you receive.

However, I set my region to Oxford and it never seems to have unset itself.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Because it is and always has been.


What is?


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> What is?


lol  Regardless, I cannot believe I will be the only one to suffer this failure, if it doesn't get fixed.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

kmusgrave said:


> What is?


Re-read the conversation


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

deesee said:


> I am in yorkshire , so i get itv1 sd on ch 103, if i record itv1 in hd i find that the adverts are for the Lancashire granada region, does this have any bearing to the problem.


ITV1 HD has only 6 "Super" Regions and Yorkshire is in the Granada (North) one.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

kmusgrave said:


> Why? Its on the same channel number everywhere.


The channel number is irrelevant to recording. TiVo knows the channel as a unique ID number (same as V+), not a channel number, so selcting ITV1 London when you live in Yorkshire will fail.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo still records on the same logic as the Series 1 callsign - although you don't see a callsign.

So if you select a different region in the VM website - then the callsigns will not match if a regional service is selected - so no recording.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Technically it records according to Station object; the callsign isn't necessarily unique although it almost always is.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

ozsat said:


> So if you *select a different region* in the VM website - then the callsigns will not match if a regional service is selected - so no recording.


Or more to the point, if you DON'T select a region, it won't work. I logged in as me, chose a program to record and was told that it was successfully sent to my Tivo. If it isn't going to work, it shouldn't allow me to do that only to fail. Either the website should inform me to select a region or more sensibly it should know (or at least remember my region).


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Digital Fanatic said:


> The channel number is irrelevant to recording. TiVo knows the channel as a unique ID number (same as V+), not a channel number,


Ah Thanks that explains it.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

geekspeak said:


> Or more to the point, if you DON'T select a region, it won't work. I logged in as me, chose a program to record and was told that it was successfully sent to my Tivo. If it isn't going to work, it shouldn't allow me to do that only to fail. Either the website should inform me to select a region or more sensibly it should know (or at least remember my region).


My region has never been unset - perhaps its a cookie issue on your pc

EDIT: Just noticed mine always says Oxford when I go to the page, even before I login so it knows my package etc.

So the region seems to be a cookie issue rather than your login details


----------

